# .docx to .doc?



## Blayze (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, I've been trying to post a story to FA.net recently and I've encountered a little speed bump. For the first time in the history of forever, my version of Microsoft word is apparently TOO NEW! D: Does anyone know how I can change the file type from .docx to something that it will accept?


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 14, 2010)

I think word will allow you to save it the old .doc format if that's what you want.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Feb 14, 2010)

Erm... If you can't do this by word itself, you can just use one of many converters available in the Internet.
Is it so hard to type "docx to doc converter" in google? 
Thats the first result:
http://www.docx2doc.com/


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 14, 2010)

Just reopen the file in word and go to "save as" and select the .doc format. If you don't have word, then I suppose the online converter is your other option.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 15, 2010)

I would avoid using .docx at all costs, actually. Like Open Office's .odt format, there aren't many other things that use it. However, .docx is more like Apple's .pages in that only Word can read it, but only a Word 2003 and up can read it. Why MS decided to tag on an extra letter on the end of the format, who knows, but perhaps it was a typo. After all the c and x are right next to each other on the keyboard, so...However, it would be ironic for a Word Processor to feature a format that is the result of a typo, but such is Microsoft.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Why MS decided to tag on an extra letter on the end of the format, who knows, but perhaps it was a typo. After all the c and x are right next to each other on the keyboard, so...However, it would be ironic for a Word Processor to feature a format that is the result of a typo, but such is Microsoft.



The 'x' is there because it's an XML format.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 15, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I would avoid using .docx at all costs, actually. Like Open Office's .odt format, there aren't many other things that use it. However, .docx is more like Apple's .pages in that only Word can read it, but only a Word 2003 and up can read it. Why MS decided to tag on an extra letter on the end of the format, who knows, but perhaps it was a typo. After all the c and x are right next to each other on the keyboard, so...However, it would be ironic for a Word Processor to feature a format that is the result of a typo, but such is Microsoft.



I think docx (and xlsx) are gzipped xml files. I'd say it's far better than the old version since it's a more open format. As far as I'm aware most things (that matter) can open them, Open office being one of them.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 15, 2010)

Word 2007 also seems to permit saving to OpenDocument Text format, but if you're really stuck for one to use, go with RTF. Just about every text editor and word processor under the sun can open, edit and save to RTF. Unless you need to make use of some of Word's more advanced features, RTF should suit you down to the ground.


----------



## Blayze (Feb 16, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Word 2007 also seems to permit saving to OpenDocument Text format, but if you're really stuck for one to use, go with RTF. Just about every text editor and word processor under the sun can open, edit and save to RTF. Unless you need to make use of some of Word's more advanced features, RTF should suit you down to the ground.


 Yep, you're right. It lets you save it into the "older" .doc format so now I've got it posted. Here it is if anyone wants to see it. It's not too terribly long. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3423197


----------



## JMAA (Feb 17, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I think word will allow you to save it the old .doc format if that's what you want.


Word 2007, if you still have the .docx, has an option to export to a regular .doc. But if there are several .docx characteristics around when saving to .doc, it will optimize it, and maybe it will screw something around.

EDIT: Agh, I replied late.


----------



## King_Kangaroo (Mar 29, 2010)

Microsoft 2007 does and can save in .txt or .rtf format files. I use it to convert every one of my writtings to .txt before I save and post them on FA.


----------



## Alexis (Mar 30, 2010)

Blayze, tried putting your new story into the The Critique Thread so peeps can officialy critique it for ye? :-D


----------



## Kerns (Apr 2, 2010)

Blayze said:


> Yep, you're right. It lets you save it into the "older" .doc format so now I've got it posted. Here it is if anyone wants to see it. It's not too terribly long. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3423197




You have to redo it into a text file since for some reason It won't open it.  (Firefox issue??  don't think it is)

Save as txt  
Text encoding -> windows (default suggested)
Options - Character substitution  [Checked/Enabled]


----------



## Veritas Karu (Apr 2, 2010)

I dunno if anyone has posted this reply but there are some formats that doesn't like....or maybe it's your web viewer.  Anywho I personally prefer to post .txt files, that way people that don't have MS word or programs to open complicated text files, can still read it.  That's just my two cents.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 2, 2010)

Shouden said:


> I would avoid using .docx at all costs, actually. Like Open Office's .odt format, there aren't many other things that use it. However, .docx is more like Apple's .pages in that only Word can read it, but only a Word 2003 and up can read it. Why MS decided to tag on an extra letter on the end of the format, who knows, but perhaps it was a typo. After all the c and x are right next to each other on the keyboard, so...However, it would be ironic for a Word Processor to feature a format that is the result of a typo, but such is Microsoft.



I think because they change the structure into XML format (dunno I think once Word's save as box said that).

Plus they've add some new features like alignment tab in header and footer, and some new effects.

Maybe x stands for XML. Maybe they don't want to have the new extension to be doc1 or doca, or whatever.

I rather choose docx for it's new feature. Tho I'm now on .pages. Yah not much folks can read it. The compatibility problem gets worse when doing presentation, tho I think iWorks.com supports online editing.

I always export things into pdf. Compatibility? I say F**K YOU READ MY PDF! I DON'T CARE IF IT'S ANNOYING TO YOU GET LOST.

My teammates on projects seems to be OK about this attitude.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 2, 2010)

For the txt on FA viewer, why not giving Ferrox an ability to open rtf and doc for all of us?

So my download stack don't need to be flooded.


----------



## Seismic (Apr 8, 2010)

I found that copying to notepad and saving it in UTF-8 Encoding it comes out perfectly. I posted a preview to my first story using UTF-8 and it looks pretty much like the Word version. I had trouble getting qoutation marks and other things to look normal without the encoding and they came out as boxes.

The preview is here. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3673526


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 9, 2010)

You can just use word's "save as txt"
Why the hassle?


----------



## Seismic (Apr 9, 2010)

Tried posting it as a .txt file using Word and I got the boxes thus the UTF-8


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 9, 2010)

What version of word are you using? Besides, in 2007 you can select any encoding you wish...


----------



## Seismic (Apr 9, 2010)

The most I can tell, I'm using Works word processor 2003. I can save in Docx, Doc, or txt. but .txt looks bad when I post it from word onto my FA page.
Also just checked the help topics in the program and it has no idea what encoding is.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 9, 2010)

When you save as .txt in Word 2003, a box comes up (see hopefully attached image). Click the "Other encoding" radio button, and from the list on the right you can then choose the one that says UTF-8. Then click "OK" to save.

*Edited to add:* Whoops, sorry. I missed that you were using Works instead. I'm not sure if Works gives that option. Let me switch computers -- I only have Works on one of them -- and see if there's a similar setup there.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry, not finding anything similar in Works 2007 at least. Keep doing what you're doing, then, I guess.


----------

